# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  A visit in Bethesda

## Eddie

A couple of forum members stopped by my booth, yesterday. They've been doing a lot of travel, so I was honored to have them take the time to visit. It was nice seeing you, Lynn & Paul. See you in Rehoboth... Skateboard Phil sent his neighbor by for a hello, too.

----------


## elgreaux

looks nice, when are you coming back to Manyunk?

----------


## lmj

So many beautiful photos... I wish we had more walls!  Great seeing you and we'll see you in August at the beach!

----------


## Eddie

Ellen- My last experience, in Manayunk, wasn't a good one. Some drunk guy couldn't pay his bar bill, so he slashed his way into my booth and stole about 30 photos. They caught him, but held onto my work as evidence (they were returned to me when I explained to them I needed them to make a living, and couldn't have them held until a trial). Then, I was offered $15 to drive up, and testify at the trial...

Lynn- The show is Aug. 9-10, and 16-17. See you there.

----------


## tim

Eddie, I sure hope you have a better experience in Manayunk.  Your description of the last experience leaves a lot of room for improvement. :thumb up:

----------


## elgreaux

> Ellen- My last experience, in Manayunk, wasn't a good one. Some drunk guy couldn't pay his bar bill, so he slashed his way into my booth and stole about 30 photos. They caught him, but held onto my work as evidence (they were returned to me when I explained to them I needed them to make a living, and couldn't have them held until a trial). Then, I was offered $15 to drive up, and testify at the trial...
> 
> Lynn- The show is Aug. 9-10, and 16-17. See you there.



That's terrible, sorry to hear that, last year it was so crowded there you could barely walk down the street...

----------


## Eddie

The problem is with overnight security. There are too many bar patrons to watch at closing time.

----------

